# Wie kann ich nachhelfen die R.java zu aktualisieren?



## Gast2 (20. Aug 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einigen Quellcode in die values xml's kopiert und von Hand geschrieben.
Leider werden diese Werte nicht von der lokalen R.java -Datei gefunden und die Adressen dazu generiert.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da nachzuhelfen? ???:L

(F5 und Neustart haben nichts gebracht.)


----------



## schlingel (21. Aug 2012)

Wenn Project -> Clean nicht hilft spricht viel dafür, dass du die falsche R-Klasse einbindest. Schau einmal nach ob du nicht android.R importiert hast anstatt deiner lokalen Klasse.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2012)

Ne,
ich habe ein Projekt gestartet / erstellt.
Nur in die Java-Klasse und xml's habe ich noch Daten dazugenommen
(wie man das eben beim Programmieren so macht),
mache händisch getippt, 
anderes reinkoppiert.

Aber in der Zwischenzeit habe ich das Projekt wegen dem Problem beendet und ein neues gestartet.

Clean hatte übrigens leider auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## schlingel (21. Aug 2012)

Sehr seltsam. Ich mache alles händisch und hatte noch nie das Problem.

Möglicherweise ein Eclipse ADT Bug.


----------

